# Favourite Possessions?



## Icalasari (Aug 5, 2008)

As stated, state your favourite possessions!

My favourite are my Pikachu stuffy (bean bag body >:D) and my Phoenix Pendant


----------



## Invader Palkia (Aug 5, 2008)

Favorite stuffs? My DS, my Zim DVDs and my JTHM comic (Directors cut :D), My Palkia plushie (It is awesome), and uh, thats pretty much it. My DS games? Yes, I'd say I'm done now.

I do love mah Palkia plushie :3


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 5, 2008)

~My DS, GameBoy, and games for both consoles.
~My computer, since it allows me to access this website and actually get a social life going
~My collection of Pokemon cards. Last time I checked, I had one thousand three hundred and thirty, and I have obtained one Mysterious Treasures packet and a Lucario card from Burger King, bringing the total to one thousand three hundred and forty-one
~My toy PokeBall that has teensy bits of old, dry chewing gum in the creases around the release button
~My new Happiny card holder
~My electric fan and electric blanket
~My cat :3
~My boooooooooooooooooks, yes. I have so much they can't all fit in my ceiling-high bookshelf
~My dragons from Dragon Cave
~My brain


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 5, 2008)

Hmm...

- My golden necklace with a ruby on it.
- My stuffed dog.
- My glasses, because they let me see better~
- My Nintendo DS.
- My PlayStation 2.


----------



## Minish (Aug 5, 2008)

My first teddy~ It reminds me of my dad.
 My Taylor Turtle necklace. Everyone who's a Taylor (aka my dad, my sisters, my brother) - well all have one. We basically found a shop selling necklaces, and they happened to have a group of turtle necklaces that perfectly fit us; my sister got a white-blonde coloured one (xD), my dad got a greenish one, I got a brownish one.

Yeah, that's pretty much all I can think of right now.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Aug 5, 2008)

- The computer I'm on right now.
- Tablet pen! I like to chew it.
- DS
- Most of my Pokemon plushies, especially my Buizel.
- Cirrus, a blue and white bat plushie I made. Has nothing to do with the guy who posted before me.


----------



## Jolty (Aug 5, 2008)

My cats (even though owning living things is... weird)
3 of my plushies
My little Gastrodon figure
My records
Everything else Timmy got me
My computer
My glorious dvd pile
My gamecube memory cards
My bed :B
come to think of it, the rest of my plushies too

yeah I'm materialistic


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 5, 2008)

My blanket.

I've had it since I was born and I love it so much.

And:
My laptop
My books
My Video games
My stuffed animals
My pets

I'm sure there are more.

Yesterday there was a tornado siren and everything so we had to go in the basement for a while and I was terrified I'd lose everything.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 5, 2008)

My best two would be my very first cuddly toy ever, a bear I named Stephanie that my parents got me before I was born and a signed picture of Yotsuba&! my mum and sister got me for my 18th birthday :D

And my Ruby game with 600+ hours play time.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 5, 2008)

My blanket, the one that my late great-grandmother made for me before I was born. It has cats on it. ^U^

AND my stainless steel cross necklace. I loves it.


----------



## Renteura (Aug 5, 2008)

My laptop.
My gi-farking-gantic stuffed hippo.
My Nintendogs. :P
My iPod.
Every single pokemon game there is. (except for LG and Diamond)
My Mudkip poster.
My Airsoft sniper. >:D
Umm...yay?


----------



## Darksong (Aug 6, 2008)

My game consoles.
My games.
_That card._ Only Cryptica knows exactly what I'm talking about here,
My 49 Pokemon plushes.
My family.
My computer.
My stuffed K.K. Slider :D

I'll add more if I think of anything.


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 6, 2008)

My N64, and basically any animal that's in my house :\


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 6, 2008)

#My computer, which has all my writing on it.
#My DS games and other things that aren't identically replaceable.
#My drawings.
#My blanket and tiger I've had for like a really long time. Like really long time. 
#My Dungeons and Dragons books with their awesome pictures.
#The various stone and metal rings and necklaces and dragons etc. on my desk.
#My notebooks and anything I've written on.


not in order, just the things that came to mind.


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 6, 2008)

My SAI air freshener that I got from Uwajimaya. (Or was it Kinokuniya... can't remember)

I love that thing...

So much...


----------



## Yarnchu (Aug 7, 2008)

-All my Gameboys and DS.
-My Mr. Coffee. It is what brews my tea.
-My pillow. All nice and fluffy...but it looks like it has been stained by a 1000 things.
-My fan. Helps me sleep.
-My Godzilla stuff. You can ask me a Godzilla related question and I could answer it.
-Pokemon Green. Awesomeness.
-Any and all Kirby related items I may have. Poyo!
-My plushies. I have many of them right above my bed...including some Godzilla ones.

I could go on...but basically thats should give you hints about my favorite things.


----------



## Silversnow (Aug 8, 2008)

Uh... my grey and black sweatshirts.
And my notebook of DOOM. It's my friend.
Oh, and my calligraphy pen. :D


----------



## Angua (Aug 9, 2008)

Posessions? I'd list my Cats, but I genuinely think _they_ own _me_.

In no particular order (ignore the numbers):

1)a) My DS. Unquestionably.
1)b) My DS and GBA games.
2)a) My computer.
2)b) My computer games.
3)a) My many, many sketchbooks.
3)b) My many, many pencils.
3)c) The several empty books I have for writing in.
4) My Bible. Not because I'm Christian. It has other sentimental value. You wouldn't understand.
5) My books. Each and every one of them. I act entirely differently around books. In a library, at home, wherever. "No, books are _not_ for hitting one another over the head." "No, one uses a bookmark." "For the love of God, STOP! DON'T. WRITE. IN. THE. BOOKS!"
...You get the idea.
6) I won't list them all, but if it's in any way Who related, you'd better not so much as get it dirty.[/scary Whovian girl]


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 10, 2008)

My laptop, my DS, my wii.

That's about it.


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Aug 10, 2008)

-My old, stained, beat up copy of The Darkest Hour which I currently am loaning to a friend (;_; giveitbacknaoplz)
-My old, stained, beat up copy of Into the Wild which is being loaned to a different friend
-My old, stained, beat up copy of Forest of Secrets
-My Russian copy of The Darkest Hour which I have officially decided no one is allowed to touch except me as of this moment
-My other foreign copies of various Warriors books
-My DVD that has the last four episodes of the second season of Avatar
-My much beloved copies of teh PW/AJ games
-My copy of Crystal which went missing (T_________________T)
-My Ty Beanie Baby cat named Siam that has only one eye now due my dogs being stupid (Don't look at me like that. It has freakin' sentimental value. Lots of it.)

There's probably more, but I can't think of anything else right now.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 10, 2008)

Pets aren't possessions; pets are family.

My red bag and contents; my sketchbooks.


----------



## Old Catch (Aug 10, 2008)

-My petfamilies
-My notepads that I take zoology notes in
-my mp3 player
-my DS


----------



## Corsoth Arcole (Aug 10, 2008)

-My stainless steel necklace, which my great-grandmother gave to my grandmother, who gave it to my mom, who passed it on to me.  It's like an heirloom.

-My series of notebooks that contain the random scribblings, phone numbers, and reflections dating back to the third grade.

-The little blanket my mother sewed for me when I was a while away from being born.  I only use it as a neck pillow now, but it's still special.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 10, 2008)

- My computer
- My Simpsons DVD boxsets
- My cat plushie that I got when I was 3
- My Animal Crossing: Wild World game


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 10, 2008)

Everything in my house that doesn't suck. :D


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 10, 2008)

Corsoth Arcole said:


> -My series of notebooks that contain the random scribblings, phone numbers, and reflections dating back to the third grade.


You can't take the Random Scribblings away from meee~


----------



## Espeon (Aug 10, 2008)

-My bear I've had since forever.
-My "I don't suffer from insanity I enjoy it" t-shirt.
-The Laptop.

...Yeah, that's about it.


----------



## Flazeah (Aug 12, 2008)

I'd say my favourite possessions are some of my clothes, my laptop, my new school bag, and a few of my Pokémon games. Possibly the model-ish donkeys I got from Greece on various trips - I decided I had enough and didn't buy any this time, though - because they're furry and cute and I named them carefully. xD; It was a while ago, but... they're called Misty, Cyclone, Stormy, Fudge, Paragon, Snowdrift, Frigate, Frosty, Thunder and Hydrogen. What? :D;


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 13, 2008)

- My precious handhelds (cobalt Game Boy Color, black Game Boy Advance, silver Game Boy Advance SP, silver Nintendo DS) and Pokémon games. If I go vacationing and bring them along, I'm always extremely paranoid and feel my bag every few minutes just to make sure they're still there. Well, the consoles I'm concerned about more because they're expensive; the Pokémon games really are some of my favorite possessions, however.
- My site and my fic. (Thus, by extension, my computer.)
- My two stuffed tigers. One of them I got when I was four or so, the other when I was eight, both as gifts from my grandma. I made up all sorts of stories about them when I was little and carried them under my arm 24/7 for several years of my life.
- My cat, if he counts as a possession.
- My boyfriend, for that matter, if he counts. :P

If the house were on fire and I could save those, I'd be happy. :D


----------



## KMew (Aug 13, 2008)

My Laptop and my iPod. ;D


----------



## Keta (Aug 13, 2008)

I always like to feel that I can start over anywhere and anytime however many things I have lost, people or material possessions.

My favorite possession is my external hard drive- that's where most of my memories are stored in music, pictures, programs, everything I need...


----------

